# Verkaufe OP17 6AV3617-1JC00-0AX1



## iselber (31 Oktober 2008)

Hallo an Alle!

Verkaufe ein neues OP17 6AV3617-1JC00-0AX1

Gerät wurde noch nie benutzt,
mit Orginal Verpackung. 

Bei Interesse  oder eine PN oder Mail an mich.


----------



## iselber (8 Dezember 2008)

hallo
was solls kosten?


----------



## OHGN (8 Dezember 2008)

iselber schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> 
> Verkaufe ein neues OP17 6AV3617-1JC00-0AX1
> 
> ...


 



iselber schrieb:


> hallo
> was solls kosten?


 
Na wenn Du das selber nicht weist, wer dann?:s3:


----------



## Astralavista (8 Dezember 2008)

*rofl*

Da verkauft jemand an sich selbst ^^


----------



## Eliza (8 Dezember 2008)

multiple persönlichkeit?


----------



## johnij (9 Dezember 2008)

iselber schrieb:


> hallo
> was solls kosten?


 
Es  ist ja verdächtigt............
Zum Preis sagen wir mal 100,- Euro + 1 Flasche Rotwein+ 1 TIA (Vx.y) Tasse


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Dezember 2008)

iselber schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> 
> Verkaufe ein neues OP17 6AV3617-1JC00-0AX1
> 
> ...


 


iselber schrieb:


> hallo
> was solls kosten?


 

*ROFL* ist da wieder einer mit seinen Accounts nicht klargekommen ?????? das hatten wir doch schon mal........


----------

